# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  📕 📗 📘 پرسش و پاسخ(Wonderland)

## Wonderland

*سلام وقتتون بخیر.
قراره تو این پست سوالاتی که در بخش خصوصی برای بنده ارسال کردید رو به صورت گلچین قرار بدم.اسم کسی گفته نمیشهبا ویرایش البته !!
لطفا در این تاپیک پستی قرار ندید که توالی پست ها حفظ بشه،ممنونم که رعایت می کنید

بریم برای پست اول

سوال:من از رشته ی ریاضی اومدم و با زیست خیلی مشکل دارم!

پاسخ:خب طبیعیه الان اول  راهه (این پیام برای اول ساله!خب قطعا کنکوری 1401 داریم تو انجمن! )و  زیستتون خیلی تعریفی نداره.اما اگه با برنامه هر آزمونی که برید  دقیق  همراه بشید حتما پیشرفت می کنید.من دهم که بودم خیلی زیستم تعریفی   نداشت.تابستون بعد که آزمون ثبت نام کردم یادمه اولین آزمون جامع دهم بود و   فکر کنم زیست 18 درصد زدم.ولی   همون آزمون باعث شد یه تغییری ایجاد کنم مثلا متن کتاب رو که می خوندم  دقت  می کردم که کانون خیلی از قیدا خوشش میاد یا به نوع نگاهی که طراحا به   تصاویر داشتن .سعی می کردم مثل اونا فکر کنم.حالا به نظرم نیازی نیست   درسنامه برای زیست بخونید هستن کتابایی که درسنامه خوبی دارن مثل فاگو ولی   این قدر توضیح دادن که دیگه وقت نمیشه کتاب درسی و تست که مهم ترین بخش  هست  کار بش.فقط وقتی به مشکل برمی خوردم به درسنامه مراجعه می کردم.
امسال  که خواستم زیست بخونم کتاب ماز(آیکیو ما که میشه خیلی سبز نظام  جدید) خیلی  برام سخت بود اصلا با کتاب سالای قبلم فرق داشت.میومدم کتاب رو  می خونم  مثلا بخش اولش بعد می رفتم تست ها رو می زدم (آموزشی) و بعد هر  هر تست یا  گاهی 5 تا 5 تا (نه بیشتر)تستا رو میزدم کنار گزینه هایی که  اشکال داشتم  فلش می زدم.بعدش میدیدم ص زدم یا نه.اول سعی می کردم با کتاب  درسی بفهمم  ایراد کجاست بعدش پاسخنامه.بعدش تستای بخش که که تموم میشد  دوباره می رفتم  سر کتاب و بند بند کتاب رو که می خوندم نکات مهم تستا می  اومد توی ذهنم.و  اونجا بود که یادداشتشون می کردم توی آچار!(من کتاب درسیم خیلی شلوغ شده بود،به هر حال کنکور سومم بود )
بعدش کل فصل که تموم می شد تست های مهم کتاب درسی و نکاتم رو می خوندم.پنج شنبه هم ماز رو شرکت می کردم.وجمعه کانون.
به طور خلاصه  توی زیست چیزی که خیلی اهمیت داره:کتاب درسی خیلیییییییییییییییییی   مهم-داشتن دقت تستی بالا-نوشتن نکات مهم توی حاشیه کتاب(ولی نه اونقدر  شلوغ  که نشه خوند هیچ وقت دور اول نکات رو ننویسید)-تکرار تکرار تکرار*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:صرف کردن زمان زیادی روی درسنامه شیمی و حل تعداد خیلی کم تست به دلیل کند بودن در مسائل محاسباتی

ببینید این یعنی خود خود  وسواس.شما برای یه درسنامه دارید وقت خیلی خیلی زیادی برای هر صفحه اش می  ذارید.این درست نیست اصلا.سعی کنید خیلی مرتب پشت میز بنشینید وپرش ذهنی هم  نداشته باشید(به حداقل برسونید) سعی کنید یه هایلایتر یه رنگ خاص مثلا زرد بگیرید دستتون و  نکات جالب روی علامت بزنید حالت پرانتزی( ) خیلی سریع بخونید .برای شیمی  درسنامه مهمه.من پارسال که درسنامه می خوندم دقیقا همین کارو می کردم. بعدش  مثلا مبحث کل فصل یا بخش آزمون که تموم میشد یه برگه آچهار رو به 5 قسمت  تقسیم میکردم و نکات علامت زده شده رو یه یار می خوندم و بعضیاش رو می  نوشتم چون متوجه میشدم بعضی هاش اصلا ارزش علامت زدن نداشتن.ودیگه فقط برگه  و متن کتاب درسی رو می خوندم.تست ها رو نکاتش رو وارد متن کتاب می کردم  بیشتر توی حاشیه می نوشتم.
سرعت تست شیمی تون یه چیزی حدود 12 دقیقه برای هر تسته.الان خیلی زیاده خب  مخصوصا این که دهم محاسباتیش خیلی نیست.ببینید هر تستی رو که می خونید مسیر  رو توی ذهنتون تداعی کنید سوال چی می خواد ؟باید به کجا برسم؟کدوم راه حل ؟
کم کم این 12 دقیقه رو به 8 دقیقه سه دقیقه دو دقیقه و...فقط و فقط با تمرین و تمرکز بیشتر>>درسنامه و کتاب درسی>>>تست آموزشی تست آموزشی تست آموزشی>>>مرور علامت دار مرور علامت افزایش تسلط افزایش دانش تیپ شناسی>>>آزمون آزمون آزمون تحلیل تحلیل تحلیل!!
 می تونید برسونید  فقط کافی واقعا بخواید تمرکز کنید وهمه توانتون رو بگذارید.ذهن ما آدم ها  خیلی بیشتر از اون چیزی که می بینیم قدرت داره.توی کنکور تلاش حرف اول رو  می زنه.فرار از تست خیلی ضربه می زنه بهتون اصلا این کار رو نکنید.*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:تومصاحبه هامیبینم اغلب رتبه های برترچنتامنبع دارن بنی نمیشه با منابع محدود به نتیجه رسید؟

پاسخ:مثال می زنم.طی سال آزمونای پیشروی مثل آزمون فردا مثلا زیست و شیمی فقط آیکیو رو کار می کردم.حالا یه آزمون ماز زیست هم می زدم.
بعدش آزمونای آذر ماه که ایستگاه جبرانی بود،تست های علامت دار همونا رو می زدم و رفع اشکال
بعدش آزمونای دی و بهمن که جمع بندی نیم سال اول بود خب منبع اصلی تون تموم  شده.اگه آذر ماه علامت دارها رو زدی که باید الان منبع جدید کار  کنی..ببینید دو هفته شما فقظ دوازدهم دارید دو هفته پایه.وقت معقولیه برای  پیش بردن یه منبع آزمونی!موج آزمون شیمی+تست های چند سال گذشته کانون برای زیست  و...

به نظر خودم حتی اگه یه منبع هم کامل کار شه و درست خونده بشه اوکیه...اما  شرایط ایجاد می کنه که کتاب های دیگه ای هم بزنید (جامع منظورم نیست یه  جامع کافیه) که نقشای دیگه ای دارن...آزمون .....جمع بندی و...                        *

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:خواب آلودگی صبح و بعد از ظهر + یک پیشنهاد برای تست بیشتر در برخی دروس


پاسخ :در مورد ساعت خواب:7 ساعت خیلی خوبه به نظر من یه کنکوری 12شب بخوابه 7 بیدار  شه خیلی خوبه.ساعت های بین 7 صبح تا 13 بهترین ساعتای درس خوندنه.انرژی  بالا تمرکز قوی و...
به هیچ وجههههه توی اون ساعت به مجازی مراجعه نکنید.بهترین ساعته و شما  باید بیشترین استفاده رو ببرید.نه این که بیاید یه پیام بخونید یکی بفرستید  این اولا ذهنتون رو از درس مختل می کنه دوما اتلاف ارزشمند ترین ساعتا  هست.توی این تایم سعی کنید درسایی مثل فیزیک و زیست رو جلو ببرید.مثلا خودم  اکثرا روزای نیم سال اول فیزیک می خوندم اولین درس.درس نسبتا سنگینیه ولی  اصلا خشک نیست خواب رو از سرتون می پرونه.مثلا از 7:15 تا 9:30 یا 10 یسته  به فصلش.بعدش زیست می خوندم .
بعد از ناهار قضیه فرق می کنه.یه کمی خواب آلود میشید.هیچ وقت درسی مثل  عربی یا دینی اون موقع نخونید.یه چیز سنگین بذارید که خوابتون بپره.ریاضی  چیزی مثلا.
سعی کنید با شادابی درس بخونید.چه طور؟مثلا باکس  عمومی تون (مثلا 5 تست املا/5 تست آرایه/15 تست قرابت/1 ریدینگ زبان/یک درک  مطلب عربی و ...) رو توی تایم های  بین دروس سنگین پخش کنید مثلا حد فاصل  فیزیک و زیست یک یا چند تا از اینا رو بزنین...یادمه بهمن ماه آزمون جمع  بندی پایه نیم سال اول قرار بود یک عالمه تست مونتا قلمچی که داشتم رو  بزنم.اونقدر بودن که حتی تایم خود زیست که برای من حدود 3 ساعت روزانه بود  کم بود براش.هم متن کتاب هم خلاصه هام هم  تست های جدید.اومدم علاوه بر  تایم زیست توی تایم های درسای دیگه هم به زیست دادم.به طوری که مثلا ساعتای  رند 5 تا تست زیست رو می زدم و شک دارها رو خیلی سریع تحلیل می  کردم.به هر حال منبع اول نبود که خیلی طول بکشه(البته گاهی 2 تا 2 تا هم شده بزنم)مثلا تا اخر وقت 60 تا تست جدا  دیگه هم زده بودم.روش جالبی بود برای وقتی که کارها زیادن و وقت کمه.
آب به صورتتون بزنید و روی درس متمرکز شید.اگه خیلی وضع  خراب بود بخوابید ماکزیمم 20 دقیقه.تجربه نشون داده یه خواب کوتاه خستگی رو  بیشتر از یه خواب طولانی از بین می بره
*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:تعداد کلاس های کنکور-جدا شدن یک درس از برنامه ی آزمون

پاسخ:کلاس کنکور به خودی خود چیز بدی نیست اما می دونی چیه؟
مشکل اینه وقتی یه نفر یه کلاس شرکت می کنه میگه به به!!چه خوب دارم یاد می گیرم.بذار بقیه رو هم شرکت کنم!
در حالی که شما هر چه قدر هم خوب یادبگیری بازم اول راهی!یعنی این که خودتون باید تست بزنید،مرور کنید تست های علامت دار رو،آزمون خل کنید،تست سرعتی و...
وقتی یه کلاس بشه سه تا چهار تا پنج تاااا!! دیدم که میگم
حتی دیگه وقت نمیشه به زندگی عادی هم رسید چه برسه به کنکور
پس چیزی که مهمه اعتداله
کلاس کنکور برای کسی که می خواد سال کنکور کلاس ثبت نام کنه یک عدد مناسبه!! 
ببینید این که با برنامه ی آزمون برای یک درس پیش نرید یک شرط داره.این که حتما حتماااا وقتی استادتون درسی رو داد مرتب و منظم تمام تست های کتاب تستتون رو قلع و ملع کنیدریاضی  (درسی که پرسیدن ایشون ریاضی بوده!)درس سنگینی نیست مباحثش کمن و اگه خوب با کلاستون پیش برید و تست هم حل  کنید می تونید درصد بالا برسید.وقتی کتاب جامع تون فروردین تموم شد علامت  دارها و کتاب آزمونی رو کار کنید 
*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:دغدغه تراز!

پاسخ:ببینید  دغدغه ی تراز چیز بدی نیست ولی اگه درس خوندن رو مختل کنه اونوقت بده.من به  بچه ها میگم روی درصد و چنداز ده هدف گذاری کنید هرچند آزمونا سخت و آسون  میشن ولی از هدف گذاری روی تراز خیلی بهتره.مثلا شما دینی رو 4 از ده زدی د  کلی ترازت رو پایین کشیده موقع مطالعه اینقدر دقیق تر می خونی و تست و  مطالعه ات رو بهتر می کنی که مثلا هدفت بشه 6 از ده و اینجوری کم کم پیشرفت  می کنی.
شما تست ها رو کامل بزن متن کتاب رو خوب کار کن .علامت دارها تو بررسی مجدد  بکن آخر فرجه آزمون و چند تا مجموعه آزمونی برای هر درس بزن اگه همه اینا  با کیفیت باشه محاله ترازت بالا نیاد .کم کم ولی نه یک دفعه.
*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال: چه نکته مهمی به ذهنت میرسه که رعایت کنم؟(این سوال دقیقا در ادامه یکی از پست های بالا هستش چون به نظرم خیلی مهم بود جداش کردم)

پاسخ:فقط یه  چیزی که خیلی توی بجه ها می بینم شایع هست اینه که به خاطر دوست نداشتن  بعضی درسا ازش فرار می کنن مثلا یه نفر از فیزیک فرار می کنه و تایمی که  برای مطالعه ی اون هست رو کم می کنه و یا همش دچار پرش ذهنی روی موضوعات  دیگه میشه.این خیلی عادت بدیه.به نظرم یه درسی که آدم باهاش مشکل داره باید سفت تر بخونش نه این که ازش فرار کنه!یه جوری تستاشو بزنه انگار داره ازش انتقام می گیره
*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال یا مسئله: کمال گرایی ساعت مطالعه + جملات انگیزشی یا انگیزه خارجی؟!

پاسخ:کمال  گرایی بیش از حد خودش یه دردسره.یعنی چی روزی یا 10 ساعت یا هیچی.شما اگه یه  روز 10 بخونی یه روز 8 میانگین میشه 9 ساعت ولی یه روز 10 یه روز صفر  میانگین میشه 5 تازه این میانگین 5 هیچ وقت به اندازه ی کسی که پیوسته 5  ساعت درس می خونه نتیجه نداره
سعی کنید ساعت ماکزیمم و مینیمم تون خیلی تفاوت نداشته باشه
بعد انگیزه و روحیه چیزی نیست که کسی بخواد بهتون بدتش.انگیزه ای که من  بخوام بدم میشه مثل یه مسکن دو روز دوام داره ولی چون درد رو درمان نکرده  درده دوباره برمی گرده.
انگیزه باید درونی باشه!
باید همین که داری میری جلو قدم قدم به هدفت نزدیک میشی از مسیرت لذت  ببری.زدن تست هایی که قبلا نزدی.درسایی که قبلا نخوندی یا بلد نبودی الان  واست آسون شدن.از علمی که به دست میاری لذت ببری.و ترازت گام به گام زیاد  شه.بعدشم توی کنکور برسی به چیزی که می خواستی

*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال: کم بودن جای محاسبات در آزمون و افزایش غ های محاسباتی 

پاسخ:باید توی خونه که تمرین می  کنید برگه های کوچیک و جای کم استفاده کنید.مثلا خودم برگه آچار رو به چهار  قسمت تبدیل می کردم.بعدش هر قسمت 5 الی 6 تا خط می ذاشتم که برای هر  سوال فضای محاسبه ی توی خونه کم باشه که سر جلسه مشکل پیش نیاد.
یکمی ریز تر و مرتب تر بنویسید نه طوری که وقتتون رو بگیره البته.اگه تو خونه اینا رو تمرین کنید قطعا سر آزمون مشکلات کمتره


*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال: وقتی یه درس سخت تر میاد مثلا شیمی من وقت بیشتری بهش میدم و درصد ریاضی فیزیکم زیر خط فقر میاد!

پاسخ:.باید یه مرزی وجود داشته.نباید چون شیمی از یه حدی سخت بوده نیاید  ریاضی فیزیک خیلی کم تر بزنید
تعیین کنید که چه زمانی اختصاص بدید و چه ترتیبی
خودم زیست شیمی ریاضی فیزیک بعد اگه موند بازگشت
بین ریاضی و فیزیک اونی که قوی تر هستید رو اول حل کنید.هر چند خودم فیزیکم  بهتر بود ولی چون اگه ریاضی آخر می موند توان نداشتم دیگه بعد از شیمی  ریاضی می زدم.
با فرض این که 8:15 شروع آزمون و 12 اتمامش باشه برای مثال می نویسم کاملا:
8.15-8.30 ادبیات
8.30-8.45 عربی
8.45-8.55 دینی
8.55-9:15 زبان
9:15-10 زیست
10_10.40 شیمی
10.45-10.40 زمین
10.45تا 11.25 ریاضی
10.25 تا 12 فیزیک
این برای الگو می گم ....باید خودتون با توجه به سرعت هر درستون اینا رو یادداشت کنید و سر آزمون هم این برگه کنارتون باشه و خودتون رو ملزم کنید که خیلی جابه جا نشن این تایما.یعنی فوقش 5 مین اینا بیشتر و یا کمتر.
یا این که میتونید طوری بچینید که 15 مین(بیشتر یا کم تر) آخرش اضافه بیاد  ولی باید برنامه دقیق براش داشت باشید.یا از قبل و یا سر آزمون با کنترل  هوش هیجانیتون تصمیم بگیرید که کدوم درس نیاز داره بهش برگردم.یعنی استراتژی خودتون رو حتما داشته باشید که کدوم سوالا و کدوم درس باید بمونه
خودم خیلی خیلی مدیریت آزمونم رو تغییر دادم تا به چیزی که مناسبم باشه برسم یکم زمان بره
*

----------


## Wonderland

*مسئله:بهترین کار برای درصد بالای شیمی برای کسی که تا حالا کتاب جامع رو برنامه کار کرده(طبق برنامه آزمون)

پاسخ:
برای شیمی من خودم موج آزمون رو یه کمی دیر شروع کردم برای جمع بندی نهایی کنکور
از طرفی سوال های کنکور های ریاضی و تجربی
آزمون های اخیر قلمچی و ،،
نمی دونم دقیقا تعداد آزمون های کتاب موج نظام جدید چه قدر،ولی برای ما هر  فصل حدود ۵ تا ۶ آزمون به اضافه آزمون های نهایی هر کتاب دهم و یازدهم که دوازدهم نیم  سالی هم بود
با آزمونای موضوعی و جمع بندی نهاییی 
که تعدادش خیلی بود
برای همین پیشنهاد من اینه که از همین اسفند(که الان دیگه فروردینه تقریبا!!الان هم فرصت هست) شروعش کنید اگه می خواید  بهترین نتیجه رو بگیرید و همه اش رو کار کنید،سرعت عمل و دقت حرف اولو تو  شیمی می زنه،با توجه به تعداد آزموناتون چند تا باید بزنید،اما  سعی کنید به جز اون ده ۱۵ تای آخر که جمع بندی کلی کنکوره تا قبل از 20اردیبهشت کتاب رو به صورت آزمونی تمام کرده باشید،یعنی دقیقا مثل آزمون های آزمایشی که می زنید روش های مدیریت زمان و تکنیک ها رو اجرا کنید و درصد گیری کنید
که زمان جمع بندی آخر فقط قلمچی و کنکورا رو بزنید ،تازه با این رویکرد 99کنکور بیشتر کنکور ازمایشی به کنکور نزدیکه و خود 99!!
البته باید حواستون به فصلای جدید هم باشه دیگه،این اصافه بر ساعت مطالعه شیمی تونه>>ساعت مطالعه تون رو یه کم افزتیش بدید
*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:ببخشید داخل خردادو زمان اسمون سه روز یکبار کنکورها رو بزنیم فقط؟ جامعه های موسسات چی؟
اگر خودتون کار کردین میشه بگید جامع های چه موسساتی بزیم؟
بعد برای فیزیک و شیمی سوالات کنکور ریاضی هم کار کنیم؟**

پیشنهاد اینه که برای این  که بیشتر در موقعیت کنکور قرار بگیرید چند آزمون تالیفی هم کار کنید.چون که  سوالات کنکور اکثرا توی کتاب تست ها حل کردیم و برای هر چه بیشتر آماده  شدن تو کنکور و مدیریت زمان چالشی تر و واقعی تر لازمه سوالات 100 درصد  جدبد هم کار کنیم
آزمون کنکور و تالیفی کنار هم تکمیل کننده ی هم  هستن،من خودم کانون های کاخیر و کنکور های 96 به بالا رو زدم داخل و  خارج.موسسات دیگه  رو خیلی اطلاع ندارم.قطعا گاج و گزینه دو هم سوالات خوبی  دارند.فقط با سنجش اصلا میانه خوبی ندارم(شایدم نظام قدیمش خوب نبود!)
برای فیزیک و شیمی من سوالات رشته ی ریاضی رو تا جای ممکن کار کردم.حتما سوالات چند سال اخیر رو مد نظر قرار بدید.خیلی باارزش هستن




*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال:مشکل در به دست آوردن جواب آخر در شیمی با وجود متوجه شدن مفهوم+زیست رو تا حالا تست نزدم ولی تا نصفه خوندم

در  مورد شیمی این که میگی بیشتر وقتی پیش میاد که توی محاسبه مشکل داشته  باشی.باید اونقدر کار کنی روی تست ها و با محاسبات کلنجار بری که حل شه  مشکلت
خیلی راه حل های فوق العاده ای نیست برای محاسبات.یعنی هست و دیدم هم. ولی اینقدر پیچ در پیچ و حفظی هستن که به درد کنکور نمی خورن
فایل 7 تیرگاج به نظرم خلاصه ای هست از مهم ترین روش ها است.تخمین و ...ولی  مطمئن باش فقط این مشکل نیست.خودم تجربه ی این رو داشتم.مسلما مشکل علمی هم  دخیله.باید هر سوالی رو که حل می کنی پاسخ نامه رو ببینی که روش بهتری هست  یا نه؟شانسی ج دادی یا نه؟و تیپ های خاص رو گوشه ذهنت داشته باشی.
روی غ و نزده های کتاب آموزشیت خیلی مانور بده.بارها و بارها باید حل کنی  این ها رو.مثلا من 100 تست زدم.20 نزده و 10 غلط داشتم.بعد از تحلیل کافی و  اتمام این 100 تست میام سراغ این 30 تست.این بار مثلا با 10 تاش مشکل دارم  و دوباره این چرخه تکرار میشه تا یادگیری افزایش پیدا کنه.

توصیه های کلی برای محاسبات عددی:مرتب بنویس.با چشمان باز عمل کنیعنی حواست به ساده کردنا و... باشه.حالا خودت قطعا تو مسیر بهتر متوجه میشی چی میگم
در برگه های کوچیک تو خونه محاسبات رو حل کن.نه در فضای بی نهایت!هیچ وقت توی حل تست از ماشین حساب و... استفاده نکن یا بگی این راه حلشه جواب آخر رو نمی خواد به دست بیارم(این مورد رو دیدم که میگم)

برای زیست:باید به تعداد لازم تست کار کنی 
تمام تست های کنکور کتاب های تستت به اضافه ی تست های منتخب مولف می تونه  گزینه خوبی باشه.یا این که ضریبی تست بزنی مثلا زوج یا فرد یا ضریب 3 و...ودر مباحثی که می بینی با وجود تحلیل و متن کتاب و... باز داری ضعیف عمل می کنی بقیه تست ها رو هم بزنی.به طور مثال ما میایم فصل حواس رو فرد تست می زنیم ولی مطمئنیم که هنوز بخش چشم جای کار بیشتری داره چون خیلی سوالات رو غ زدیم و هنوز جای کار داره.پس زوج هاش رو هم می حلیمتحلیل  و متن کتاب حرف 100 درصد رو میزنه.تست برای  اینه که بفمیم چه قدر باید وسواس به خرج بدی؟کجا ها رو بد خوندی؟ و...
روش مطالعه زیست((ابتدا کتاب درسی رو مطالعه می کنیم مثلا یک یا  دوگفتار  رو، با سرعت متوسط و حتی رو به سریع،بعد میریم تست،کنار گزینه های  شک دار  فلش می زنی،یا دونه دونه یا ۵ تا ۵ تا تست ها رو تصحیح میکنی،این  یکی از  مهترین بخش هاست،اگه اون جایی که مشکل داری رو با کتاب بتونی رفع  اشکال  کنی نور علی نوره،یعنی اولیت اول در تصحیح رجوع به کتابه بعد  پاسخنامه،این  کار ضمن با دقت بودنش باید با سرعت خوبی انجام شه که پرش ذهنی  و اتلاف  وفت نداشته باشید
وقتی تست های گفتارتون تموم شد،کتاب درسی رو میاری.اون بخش رو یه بار دیگه   می خونی،منتهی این بار با دید خیلییی موشکافانه تری.یعنی کلمه به کلمه اش   تو رو یاد تست ها بندازه،از کدوم جمله کدوم برداشت اشتباه بوده که تست رو غ   زدی یا شک کردی،این مرحله با زبان خودت می تونی یا توی حاشیه یا برگه  آچار  این ذهنیت های خوشگل رو بنویسی
برای مرور هم،تست های علامت دار،کتاب درسی و نکات یادداشتی  رو مرور می  کنید،اگه نکات و کتاب رو خوب مرور کنید شاید بشه از تست علامت  دار مرور  کردن توی زیست فقط البته صرف نظر کرد*

----------


## Wonderland

*
پاسخ:پاسخ هایی که میدم در غالب این هستش که من اگه به جای شما بودم برای مدت باقی مانده چه تصمیمی می گرفتم
در مورد ریاضی مهم ترین کار الان افزایش تسلطه.به عبارتی من برمی گردم و سوالات علامت داری که حل کردم قبلا (غ/نزده/مهم ولی ص) رو دوباره و سه باره کار می کردم.اگه جایی دیدم حتی با مرور علامت دار کارم حل نشد تست جدید حل می کنم ازش،یه کتابی بود برای نطام قدیم تحت عنوان خط ویژه گاج که هم تعداد تست های مناسبی داره و هم درسنامه خوب و کوتاه. میتونید در انتهای هر فصل این کتاب رو حلش کنید.برای افزایش تسلط خیلی خوبه اگه نظام جدیدش موجود باشه.و این کار رو تاحدود هفته اول تا دوم اردیبهشت ادامه میدادم و دوهفته هم برای آمار و احتمال.تا اول خرداد و بعد اون دیگه مطلب جدیدی نمی خوندم
در مورد فیزیک دینامیک رو حذف می کردم و کار انرژی هم به تبع اون حذف میشه.بخش های خونده شده رو مرور علامت دار و درسنامه بخش های لازم و هایلایت شده و سریع مرور می کردم.از فیزیک 11 القا و مغناطیس و از فیزیک دوازدهم کلش رو باید بخونم.چون بخش نمره بیار همین نیم سال دوم دوازدهم هستش.مرور بخش هایی که کار کردید تا 20 -25 فروردین و ادامه اش مطالب جدیدی که گفتم تا 1 خرداد.اگه وقت اومد می تونید چگالی رو هم بخونید 
در مورد شیمی خیلی پراکنده خوندید و لازمه تایم کافی حتما براش بگذارید.بخش حفظی و مفهومی و بخش محاسباتی رو جدا کنید.یعنی طی روز در دوتایم شیمی کار کنید.بخش محاسباتی به ترتیب استوکیومتری محلول تعادل سینیتک الکتروشیمی کار کنید.می تونید برای مفهموم از کتاب های خلاصه تر استفاده کنید تا کتابی مثل مبتکران با درس نامه های خیلی حجیم و...
در مورد زیست اصلا از یازدهم حرفی نزدید.مرور مباحث خوانده شد رو باید توی برنامه داشته باشی به اضافه برای مباحث جدید بیشتر روی تمام تست های کنکور به اضافه تست های تالیفی ضریبی و از همه مهم تر متن کتاب تمرکز کن.سعی کن زیست رو تا جای ممکن حذفیات محدودی داشته باشی.مثلا من بودم احتمالا ژنتیک رو اگه اصلا نخونده باشم کنار می گذارم ولی میوز و میتوز رو سفت و سخت می خوندم
در مورد عمومی ها برنامه ی حجمی تری باید داشته باشی.مثلا توی یه مدت واژه ،چند روز اعلام رو می خونی اما قرابت و آرایه به صورت زنگ تفریح بین دروس با ترجیحا 20 قرابت و حداقل 15 آرایه و 10 املا
و بعد مرور واژه و اعلام
دینی یه روز یک درس رو می خونی روز بعد تست درس دیروز و خوندن درس فردا
عربی جمع بندی ناصح زاده رو ببین و تست کنکور بزن به تعداد کم ولی تو زرد عمومی می تونی جبرانش کنی
از اول خرداد تا آخرش هم زرد عمومی+ کنکور چند روز یک بار +تحلیل +اشکال

در مورد سوال آخرتون نه در مورد کسی که 100 درصد مباحث رو خونده و نه در مورد کسی که تا حالا هیچی نخونده نمی شه پاسخ قطعی داد.همه چیز روی دوش شماست و وظیفه شما به عنوان یه کنکوری اینه که تمام تمام تمام تلاشتونو پای هدفتون بذارید تا به دستش بیاریدبعضی ها تونستن توی مدت کم به موفقیت توی کنکور برسن چون اراده داشتن پس شما هم اراده کنید تا بتونید
با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما*

----------


## Wonderland

*سوال یا مسئله:اگه صبح زود از خواب بلند نشم نمی تونم اون روز درس بخونم!

پاسخ: ببینید این همش تنبلی و بازی های مغزه.دوست  داره استراحت کنه پس بهونه میاره،میگه دیر بیدار شدی بذار فردا،و فردا و  فردا و ... آخرم هیچ
میگه بذار ساعت رند شه،رند میشه ولی خبری نیستو دوباره بذار رند شه و جالبه بازم خبری نمیشه
پس بیاید یه کاری کنید،از همون لحظه کار رو شروع کنید.قانون پنج ثانیه.یعنی  هر چیزی که اراده اش رو کردید که انجام بدید 5 ثانیه شمارش می کنید،بلند  میشید و میرید سراغش بدون هیچ گونه اتلاف وقتی.بدون هیچ بهونه ای که ساعت  زنده یا نه
بدون بهونه ای که ساعت چند از خواب بیدار شدی.
فکر نکنید برای درس خوندن لازمه شما همیشه ساعت 7-8 بیدار شده باشید.فرضا 10 صبح بیدار شدی،در کمال ناباوری می بینی ساعت دهه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
فکر می کنید اون کسی که خیلی تلاشگره و میخواد برتر بشه کی بیدار شده؟6؟7؟تا ساعت ده چه قدر خونده؟فوقش 3 و نیم ساعت!!!
یعنی تویی که الان بیدار شدی سه و نیم ساعت از اون عقب تری.که خب قضیه این نیست اصلاقضیه اینه که شما قصد داری10 ساعت مفید درس بخونی.
یعنی از ساعت 10 صبخ تا 12 شب نمی تونی اینقدر بخونی؟نمی تونی حقتو از این روز بگیری و 10 ساعتتو به چنگ بیاری؟
قطعا می تونی!!اگه بخوای البته
پس بهونه نیـــــــــــار

*

----------


## Wonderland

*در کنار درسنامه ی کتاب های جامع شیمی،متن کتاب درسی هم نیازه که خونده بشه؟

اصولا  یک بار درسنامه رو که میخونید دیگه کل درسنامه کنار گذاشته میشه مگر  نکات مهمش که علامت زدید و از اون به بعد شما کتاب درسی منبع مرور حفظیات و  ... هست و اون نکات علامت زده شده درسنامه یا خلاصه ای که از روی اون ها نوشتید.مثلا من کل درسنامه هر فصل شیمی رو معمولا توی یک برگ پشت و روی آچار خلاصه می کردم که مطالب انسجام داشته باشن و مرور بعدا سریع تر باشه
حالا کاربرد متن کتاب چیه؟
سوالات حفظی آزمون های آزمایشی و حتی شاید برخی  نکات توی درسنامه خوب گفته نشده باشند بنابراین خوندنش واجبه.به جزییات خوب دقت کنید.رنگ ها و حتی برخی قیدها میتونن سوال آزمون  آزمایشی باشن.جملات خاصی از کتاب درسی که طراح های آزمون های آزمایشی علاقه ی خاصی بهشون دارن معمولا توی درسنامه ها به خوبی کتاب گفته نمیشن
ارتباط متن و تست هایی که زدید رو خوب درک کنید
نکات تست ها رو توی حاشیه کتاب کمک درسی بنویسید.نه هر نکته ای.فقط تست هایی که خیلی نکته خاص داشتند.کتاب رو خیلی شلوغ نکنید
*

----------


## Wonderland

*چند سال دوری از کنکور و امادگی برای 1401 (شرکت در کلاس های انلاین؟؟؟؟؟) 

در مورد کلاس،این که تعداد دروس سه چهارتا رو کلاس ثبت نام کنید باعث میشه که خودتون وقت کافی برای تست زدن نداشته باشید در نتیجه دروسی که کلاس شرکت می کنید اونقدر قوی نمیشن یا این که از وقت بقیه دروس براشون می زنید که در این صورت بقیه درس ها کم خونده میشن و خیلی این مورد رو دیدم که طرف 4 تا اختصاصی رو کلاس شرکت می کنه،توی آزمون ها عمومی به شدت پایین می زنه،دروس تخصصی رو نصفه تست زده رها می کنه،نه میرسه مرور کنه درست و وقتی تازه بعد عید میشه یادش می افته که دینی نخونده،دایره لغات زبانش ضعیفه،نصف فایلای فلان دبیر عربی رو ندیده هنوز و....
کلاس داره یک فصل رو کلاس داره n ساعت توضیح میده یا تمرین حل می کنه و ما زمان کافی برای صرف این همه کلاس نداریم
پس چه کار کنید؟
درسنامه هایی که توی بازار وجود دارن کافی اند،و نیازی به هزینه های گزاف نیست،و اگه میگن که با خوندن درسنامه نمیشه توی دروس مثل ریاضی و فیزیک وسوالات محاسباتی شیمی مهارت به دست آورد درسته اما دلیلش عدم شرکت توی کلاس ایکس و ایگرگ نیست  چون اصل یادگیری این دروس (به خصوص) توی حل تست اتفاق می افته،با با خوندن درسنامه قراره دانش اولیه،مفاهیم و مواجهه با تیپ تست های معمول تر رو یاد بگیریم.بقیه اش تسته!
با سماجت توی حل تست ها و پیوستگی و حوصله کم کم راه می افتید
این که تست های زیادی حل کنید+تست های علامت دار رو مرور کنید+ازمون حل کنید
وقتی سوالی رو دیدید بدیهیه باید اول یه مقدار فکر کنید که ببینید چی میگه و چجور باید حل شه 
ما هدفمون اینه که این زمان با حفظ دقت به حداقل برسه(با تست زیاد و شناخت سوالات متنوع (تیپ شناسی)حل میشه و راه حل یک روزه نداره و زمان میخواد)
راه حل های محاسباتی سریع و... هم هستن که اینا در مراحل بعدی قرار داره 
پس کلاس و فیلم برای چیه؟
برای وقتیه که کسی هرچه قدر سعی کرده نتونسته با درسنامه ارتباط بگیره و یا این که به دلایل مختلفی نیاز می بینه که شرکت کنه در این صورت یک کلاس کنکور رو پیشنهاد میشه شرکت کنه و یا این که فیلم آموزشی تایم کوتاهی داره و کیفیت بالاتری از درسنامه داره.مثل فیلم های عربی نظام قدیم ناصح زاده




*

----------


## Lilamir

دوتا سوال دارم میشه جواب بدین . پشت کنکوری تجربی هستم
اینه که تو هفته اول و دوم ازمون چیکار کنیم ؟
نحوه خوندن عمومی هارو میشه بگین؟ و تایم های شبانه باید باشه یا بین درسا بزارم ؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

UP

----------


## mh81

آپ

----------


## Metanoia

Up !!!!

----------

